# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  A lucid dream between light and shadow - The Daily Star

## Dream Guide Team

The Daily Star*A lucid dream between light and shadow**The Daily Star*Mystical or not, Seifeddine's paintings do create an almost hypnotic atmosphere  walking among them is rather like undergoing a *lucid dream*. They are certainly not a colorful addition to Beirut's art scene, and may not appear immediately arresting.**

----------

